# Rattlesnake avoidance clinic



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.wmnavhda.com/page1.php


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Great idea,I wonder if they can also teach my brother in law:grin:
Seriously, great idea for the pooches.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea spread the word we need more people to sign up if we don't get enough we will have to cancel it so tell your friends and spread the word


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What's the deal with this? The link is down? Anyone know?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My only problem with this and there maybe costs etc whatever that I am not aware of but in Boise it was $50 a dog- I think you would get a pretty decent attendance at that price but at $100 a dog you start to lose people.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chukarflusher.....is it on/off?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Packfish I didn't set the price if it's to much then go to Boise or Reno they hd one there also or you could have gone to wasatch wing and clay there's was more money yes it got canceled www didn't have enough dogs sorry


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I understand that and I did say I don't know all the costs but I do think they would get more attendees and make it worth their while if it was less-
it may have something to do with one states laws vs the others concerning the reptiles.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

So it's definately canceled? If so, when can I expect a refund?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes cancelled and they should be coming soon I talked to the president and he said people or getting refunded if you don't get it soon just email Annie her contacted info should be in the website sorry for any inconvenience it sucks it got cancelled I was looking forward to it


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, these things happen. I'd say the biggest issue is that there just aren't that many snakes in Utah- not like Idaho anyway.


----------

